# New Member - First Dart Frog Tank



## bregier79 (Feb 1, 2011)

Howdy all! First, a small bit about myself. I've had many reptiles/amphibians in the past. Before I went off to college I had a anything from red eyed tree frogs all the way up to a 4ft water monitor. I had to give away/sell off my collection about 10 years ago since college & working full time just became too much for me to take care of everything!

I have since gotten back into the world of these wonderful creatures (although very slowly) I currently have a bearded dragon, 5 crested geckos, and a pacman frog. About two months ago I started researching dart frogs and have read just about every post on here! I started building my tank a month ago, and it has been set up now for about 3 weeks. I am already culturing fruit flies and have a TON of springtails that seem well established in all my tanks. Anyways, this is not nearly as fancy as some of your setups, but I wanted to keep it simple this time. 

So here it is - 29 gallon tank. Please let me know if you have any suggestions! I do plan on getting some creeping fig (I have not been able to find it ANYWHERE at local stores). I also plan on replacing the plant on the far right and adding some leaf litter here and there. That is live sphagnum moss on the bottom that has been doing great. I plan on putting 2 azureus frogs in here in a few weeks. 










Here is the crested gecko 24x18x24 vivarium. I've had this up since October. There are 5 little ones in there now. I plan on starting to separate them when they get a bit larger. Right now they are all buddies!










And the rack I just purchased this week. All the bottom tanks are for the geckos when they mature. Don't want any fighting males! Of course, there will probably be another rack on the other side of the room for dart frogs 










And last, but not least - Angus the pacman frog. This one is actually in our bedroom. My wife saw him while were were getting supplies one day and HAD to have him. She won't put her hand in there now though, after finding out that he really like to bite  Sorry for the long post! -Brian-


----------



## bregier79 (Feb 1, 2011)

And apologies for the sub-par pictures. My camera is on the fritz. I have ordered a really nice SLR camera to replace this point and shoot I am using now.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Pretty cool! Looks like you did some good ol' research before getting your tank set up and purchasing frogs. Nice job


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice! Looks like you have room on that rack for more 

Tank looks great. The only thing I'd add (besides some viney thing and the leaf litter) is some things for your frogs to hide in. 

Btw, I found creeping fig at Lowes. Big basket of it for 9 bucks. You can also find it from some of our sponsors on this board. 

Welcome!


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

29gallon looks great. Welcome to dendroboard.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard... nice pacman


----------



## bregier79 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the replies all. I should be getting my frogs on Tuesday - but some issues now.

I've had my 29 gallon set up for 3 weeks now and I can still smell the silicone (I have been using fans and moisture to try to speed up he curing process, but I just can't get rid of the smell) To the touch, the silicone seems fine. I have even cut into pieces of it and it is not wet or "smushy" I don't smell the silicone much when I leave the top of the tank open. If I totally seal it off with the glass top, the smell is very strong when I take the top off.

This is no place for a frog just yet, so I figured I would purchase a 10 gallon tomorrow for a temporary enclosure until my larger one does not have the smell anymore. The azureus I am getting are about 3 months old (4 of them) I figure it would not be bad to have the extra 10 gallon either way for when the frogs mature and I need to separate out the females. Any thoughts/suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Your 29 gal dart frog tank looks absolutely beautiful!!! But...I don't know if it's me or the picture...but it looks extremely dry. Is your humidity above 80%?


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

I like your frog area! Very cool!


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

I would take all the plants/substrate out and let the tank sit with its top off for at least a week to air out the silicone. Then put the top back on for a day or so to see if the smell builds up again. If it does, you may have gotten a bad tube of silicone.

In the mean time set up a temporary tank for the frogs and the plants.

Also, might I suggest clay?
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...62975-first-attempt-redart-bentonite-viv.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/60747-imitator-viv.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/58175-grimms-twin-build.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/60202-my-10-gallon-clay-background-build-2.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/59651-10g-vert.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...day-weekend-build-clay-background-method.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/54887-i-love-clay.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/59655-15-gallon-tall-future-imitator-vive.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...new-vivarium-construction-pics-imitators.html


----------

